# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  PÉTITION !!! Refuge et Fourrière vont fermer à Mayotte !!

## snatch

*PETITION POUR LA MISE ENAPPLICATION DES LOIS CONCERNANT LES FOURRIERES ANIMALES A MAYOTTE

Lien Pétition ===>  https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...r-portes/33314
*


     Nous sommes tous daccord pour dire queles animaux errants sont un véritable problème. Il revient auxmairies, en charge du territoire, de prendre toutes les mesuresnécessaires afin dendiguer les difficultés et les dangers quecela engendre. 


     Plus de *30 000 chiens et 100 000chats* errants ont été recensés sur lîle en 2015 (_sourceDAAF de 2015_), et ces chiffres ne cessent de croître chaqueannée. (Nous avions notamment proposé une campagne de stérilisationmassive.) Mais si ces derniers sont en perpétuel augmentation, ilsrestent tout de même relativement maîtrisés, notamment grâce àlexistence de la fourrière et du refuge *« Gueulesdamour »* sur lîle. 
Sans leur présence sur le territoire, ceschiffres pourraient bien exploser, entraînant de lourdesconséquences pour lîle et ses habitants. Cest pourquoi, ilest *IMPERATIF* que les mairies prennent des mesuresurgentes pour faire face à cette situation préoccupante, à lheureactuelle, et probablement catastrophique, à lavenir, si riennest fait. Jusquà ce jour, lexistence de la fourrièrerelevait de limplication de la DAAF. A partie du 1erjanvier 2018, leurs subventions ne seront plus versées, entraînantla disparition de la fourrière, et par conséquent, du refuge. Sansces deux structures, il nexistera plus rien sur lîle pour lesanimaux de Mayotte. 

 Des conséquences au niveau de la protection    animale 
     Personne sur lîle nignore lasituation terrible, alarmante et inacceptable des animaux de Mayotte.Maltraitance, tortures, combats, élevage clandestin Cesmonstruosités sont quotidiennes et répandues sur lensemble dudépartement. Les animaux sont les principales victimes du laxismedes autorités administratives et judiciaires. 

 Des conséquences sur le plan de la sécurité    
   Les chiens errants représentent unvéritable danger pour la population de Mayotte. Tout dabord pourla sécurité routière (accidents, chiens sur les routes notammentla nuit) mais aussi agression (chiens élevés dans la violence etla haine pour sen prendre aux habitants, aux collégiens, auxlycéens mais aussi aux touristes et visiteurs de lîle auxparfums), création de meutes 

 Des conséquences socio-économiques
     Lerrances des animaux, etparticulièrement des chiens, entraîne également de nombreuxrisques sur le plan économique. Leur prolifération entraîne lacréation de meutes qui, pour subvenir à leurs besoins, attaquerontimmanquablement le bétail des éleveurs (zébus, chèvres). Cettesituation est actuellement vécue sur lîle et sans plus defourrière, elle ne fera que saccentuer. 
      De plus, Les chiens et chats errants sontégalement en partie responsables dune certaine insalubritépublique (dégradation des poubelles). Ce qui entraîne des risquesdhygiène, environnementaux,  Cette insalubrité liée auxproblèmes de sécurité ne manquera pas de toucher également lesecteur du tourisme. 

 Des conséquences écologiques 
     Si nous ne contrôlons pas la reproductiondes chiens et des chats de lîle, nous allons aux devants dunecatastrophe écologique, un dérèglement de la faune impossible àmaîtriser. 

 Des conséquences sanitaires
     Les conséquences sur le plan sanitairesont parmi les plus préoccupantes. La prolifération des animauxerrant augmente proportionnellement les risques liés aux maladies.Dermatophyte, rage, tuberculose, leptospirose, typhus, teigneCertains cas cliniques ont déjà été observés pour certaines deces infections. Depuis le début dannée, on observe déjà unerecrudescence des cas de leptospirose. A ce jour, 129 cas ont étérecensés (dont 4 réanimation et un décès). 


     Il est donc *URGENT* que les mairiesprennent leurs responsabilités et prennent les dispositionsnécessaires afin de se mettre en conformité avec la loi (artL-211-22 du CRPM), notamment par lexistence dune fourrière surle territoire (art L-211-24 du CRPM). 
 _Notre fourrière et notre refugeexistent déjà !_ Nous avons les structures, lematériel et le personnel formé. Nous demandons donc aux mairies dudépartement de se rapprocher de notre fourrière afin de tout mettreen uvre pour que la situation à Mayotte ne dégénère pas afinquhabitants et animaux de lîle vivent dans les meilleuresconditions possibles.

----------


## duma762000

signe

----------


## Segusia52

Ce que subissent les animaux dans la plupart de nos départements et territoires d'Outre-Mer est intolérable.

Il faut exiger le respect de la loi française et aider ceux qui se battent  pour améliorer les choses.

Nous sommes d'autant plus responsables que c'est la France, qu'on y maltraite et massacre en toute impunité sans l'excuse de l'obscurantisme historique de certains pays de l'Est où nous n'avons aucun pouvoir politique.

Voilà plusieurs fois que cette formidable association lance des appels avec trop peu de réponses.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...besoin-161807/

----------


## INCALINE

Signée !
Oui je suis d'accord avec Ségusia...On parle beaucoup des pays de l'Est, mais quand on regarde certains de nos départements (ou territoires) français, il n'y a pas de quoi être fiers ! 
Vivre au quotidien cette détresse, cette cruauté et cette misère animale doit être insupportable... 
Comment vous aider Snatch ?

----------


## France34

Pétition signée . Bon courage , Snatch ! ::   Certes, ces départements et territoires sont rattachés à la France , mais ils n'ont pas la même culture que les français de métropole : 9 sur 10 d'entre eux considèrent les animaux comme des objets , le pourcentage est (presque !) inversé chez nous; alors, ne nous flagellons pas trop quand même !!! ::

----------


## Cojo

Signée également.
ne faudrait-il pas faire une cagnotte sur les diffèrents sites pour récoltés des fonds?

----------


## Segusia52

Oui, et snatch devrait en donner le lien sur la mise à jour de sa pétition.

(S'ils se bougent à la valider, car Mesopinions n'est vraiment pas très réactif sur ce plan...).

----------


## Segusia52

Connaissez-vous cette association, snatch ?

http://www.net1901.org/association/U...R,1827564.html

"Objet : regrouper au sien dun mouvement national des associations de protection animale des outre-mer confrontées à lerrance animale ; élaboration et mise en oeuvre dun programme de gestion raisonnée de lerrance privilégiant la prévention, la stérilisation et la lutte contre leuthanasie massive ; représenter les associations adhérentes dans les actions en lien avec lobjet ; création dun comité de pilotage national contre lerrance ; lever et administrer les fonds pour soutenir les Unions régionales ; créer un fonds de solidarité pour maîtres démunis; créer un corps de sentinelles volontaires."

Il serait peut-être bon que tous les Outre-mer tapent ensemble sur la table pour faire entendre leur droit citoyen quant à l'application de la législation...

----------


## Segusia52

> Certes, ces départements et territoires sont rattachés à la France , mais ils n'ont pas la même culture que les français de métropole.


Bien sûr, mais dans le cas présent, on ne peut guère parler de culture, mais de pratiques immémoriales complètement obsolètes.

 Massacrer son chien à coups de machette, ça n'apporte pas grand chose. Ne parlons pas des animaux de rapport.

Il fut un temps pas bien vieux où il était de bon ton en métropole de "corriger" sa femme...pour lui apprendre qui commande. Et vous voyez à quel point ça freine encore ?? On assassine, alors que tout le monde sait ...

Il n'y a pas de gradient ou de géographie dans l'horreur et la honte : c'est monstrueux partout et en tout temps.

----------


## snatch

Bonjour à tous ! 

Merci pour votre soutien ! 
Comment nous aider ? Tout simplement en partageant un maximum cet pétition, Segusia a totalement raison les loi ne son pas ou peu respecter dans les Dom Français, ici pour vous dire si nous n'existons plus il y aura 30 000 chiens et 100 000 chats errant sans plus aucune structure d’accueil . Il n'existera plus ni refuge ni fourrière .... Il faut qu'on arrive à interpellé les haute autorité grâce à notre pétitions. Les conditions des animaux ici sont intolérable ! Vraiment ! 
Pour donner une idée allez voir notre Facebook (Association Gueules D'Amour Mayotte)
Notre structure a été subventionné 1 seule fois en 2014 et plus rien après pour les constructions. On a démarré avec 10 box chien sur un terrain de 7500m2 . Aujourd'hui nous avons 20 box chien, 3 parcs et 1 grande chatterie à ciel ouvert. Tous ceci grâce à des dons et à la fourrière. 
Mais voilà que maintenant ils veulent nous couper toutes subventions ...... 
Aidez nous, partager et signer, interpellé les média si vous en avez le pouvoir .... 

Merci à tous !


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lien pétition 

https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...r-portes/33314

Lien cagnotte 

https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...amour-22698793

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

signée.

----------


## superdogs

Signée

----------


## Segusia52

snatch, quel ressenti avez vous de l'engagement de votre députée pour la cause animale (à part qu'il se trouve des andouilles pour critiquer son châle traditionnel de Mahoraise) ?

Il faudrait peut-être passer par elle pour interpeller le Gouvernement sur la différence illégale de traitement pour les Dom.

----------


## aurore27

signée et ptg

----------


## domi

signée

----------


## snatch

Nos député on malheureusement autre chose à faire apparemment.

----------


## Segusia52

C'est leur boulot, de se faire le porte-parole des préoccupations des Français.

Avec une pétition bien étoffée, on peut les forcer à réagir.

----------


## snatch

Il faut continuer la DAAF cède sous le poids des médias, pétitions et One Voice qui nous suis de très près !! Merci à toutes et à tous pour votre aide et soutient ! Il faut continuer !! 
<3 :*

----------


## snatch

> C'est leur boulot, de se faire le porte-parole des préoccupations des Français.
> 
> Avec une pétition bien étoffée, on peut les forcer à réagir.


Le problème c'est qu'ici nous sommes dans un département ou les gens son musulman à 95% et n'aime pas les chiens, ils vont d'ailleurs jusqu'à les torturer .... Allez voir ma page FB pour vous en rendre compte par vous même .... 
Association Gueules D'Amour 
#lesloulousdemayotte

----------


## Segusia52

Oui, je sais.  :: 

 Au moins, ils fichent la paix aux chats, amis du Prophète ?

----------


## shdjld

signée + partagée
Musulman ou non, les îles françaises restent un réel problème pour les animaux.
Mais, sur le continent, c'est pas toujours mieux...

----------


## snatch

> Oui, je sais. 
> 
>  Au moins, ils fichent la paix aux chats, amis du Prophète ?


Si au moins c'était possible ... Mais non tout y passe ... La nouvelle mode c'est combat :
Lémurien (Maki) VS chien
Lémurien (Maki) VS chat
Chat VS chien 

Ils commencent pour les plus jeunes à l'école primaire sur les Margouillat/Geko (petit lézard) 
au collège sur les animaux plus grand comme chat et chiot ..... etc .... 

Il y a des jours ou je suis vraiment dégoûté de se manque cruel de civisme .... 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> signée + partagée
> Musulman ou non, les îles françaises restent un réel problème pour les animaux.
> Mais, sur le continent, c'est pas toujours mieux...


Le problème ici c'est que se son des enfants pour la plupart ....

----------


## Segusia52

Snatch, il vous faut raconter tout cela dans une mise à jour de la pétition : en métropole, on ne peut pas imaginer.




> Il y a des jours ou je suis vraiment dégoûté de se manque cruel de civisme ....


A ce stade, le mot civisme n'existe pas.

----------


## armandine

signée

----------


## isabelle75

signée !

----------

